# Northern Star Xmas Cruise '72,World Cruise Jan'73



## voyagerx1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Anyone remember the Stewards on the Northern Star, Shaw Saville Line on these dates? Geogre and Eddy, Larry, The bronzy king from cabin 49.. Grace, The Captains Tiger... anyone remember me? officer A/S on the way out to Aussie, Passengers on the way home, Ann Lake took over my tables.....thankfull for any info...


----------

